# 1997 Nissan Lucino Full Service Manual



## smoothdrew (Jun 7, 2010)

I am looking for a 1997 Nissan Lucino service manual. Can anyone help me Pleeeeaase!!!. Does anyone have one ?????


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

what chassis series and engine series ???


----------



## smoothdrew (Jun 7, 2010)

*b14 SERVICE MANUAL*

Thanks. I got one already.


----------

